# ما هى التركيبة وطريقة التصنيع لعمل سويت ازاله الشعر صناعيا



## chemist.ahmedfathy (12 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام , أرجو من الله ان تكونوا فى تمام الصحه والعافيه .
أرجو منكم المساعده فى تركيبة سويت إزالة الشعر باستخدام ملح الليمون او الستريك أسيد , وأيضا ما هى آلية تصنيعها بكميات كبيره , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 مايو 2014)

ما رأيك سأتقاسم معك المهمه- نظرا لأن التركيبه تحت الحمايه- سأقول لك المكونات كدليل والاحتياط اللازم - اما المكونات - ستريك اسيد - جلوكوز - سكروز - وطبعا مياه ويضاف الينالول لمنع التهيج للجلد - وهناك مواد اخرى للجلد الحساس تضاف حسب رؤيتك كتكلفه- وطبعا عطر- واختيارك للعطر يكون مهدئ وليس من النوع الذى يعمل حساسيه للجلد .طبعا هناك تركيبات مكوناتها كثيره - لكن من سؤالك استنتجت طلب التبسيط. والباقى عليك كنسب وطريقة تصنيع - لعلى اجبت.


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (13 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس , ليا سؤال بخصوص الستريك اسيد هل قلته فى التركيبه مسؤله عن تجمد السويت وهل زيادته تؤدى الى تلزيق السويت وتشعيرها وعدم صلابت قوامها ؟ وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 مايو 2014)

جرب فى خلطه معمليه لاتزيد عن 750 مل وستريك اسيد 2 جرام.... وجرب .


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس , بس ليا سؤال بخصوص صبها بعد تصنيعها هل توجد أطباق صب معينه للسويت بحيث لا تؤدى الى التصاق السويت بها .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 مايو 2014)

سأدلك على حل عملى - اشترى عبوه من السوق - واسأل البائع على طريقة الاستعمال - وسيدلك اثناء الدردشه على معلومات عمليه كثيره - وستعرف من العينه نوع العبوه.


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 مايو 2014)

هل هناك يا باشمهندس علاقه بين كمية الماء والسكر, بمعنى أخر هل عند زيادة كمية الماء وتقليل كمية السكر وتركه للغليان لفتره كبيره يحدث هذا تغير فيزيائى فى السويت فى النهايه ؟ وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 مايو 2014)

جرب نسبة المياه للسكريات 1 : 8 ومهارة التصنيع مطلوبه - الحراره المتوسطه حتى الغليان والتقليب ( 240-260 درجه مئويه) بين الحين والاخر حتى وصول المنتج للون البنى ويترك قليلا ويعبأ وطبعا يوضع الوعاء فى حمام مائى قبل الاستخدام- عندما طلبت منك شراء عبوه جاهزه - قصدت ان اوفر لك المزيد من التفاصيل ليس الا وان تشاركنى الرأى.


----------

